# ISPConfig 2.2.33 released



## Till (4. Sep. 2009)

ISPConfig 2.2.33 is available for download.

This ISPConfig version adds support for awstats, support for CentOS 4.8 and updates ClamAV to 0.95.2. Several minor bugs were fixed, for details please see bugtracker. 


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.33.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.33.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.33.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## Burge (6. Sep. 2009)

Update gemacht, wie immer alles super geklappt.

Hab mal eine Webseite umgestellt auf Awstats. Der Cron erzeugt auch das entsprechende Verzeichniss aber es liegen keine Daten darin. 

Muss awstats als solches noch mal installiert werden? Dachte gesehen zu haben das bei dem Update da ein install mit durchging.


----------



## Till (6. Sep. 2009)

Frag am besten mal jonas (jnsc), der kennt sich damit am besten aus:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7293


----------



## t-mug (6. Sep. 2009)

*changelog*



Zitat von Till:


> Several minor bugs were fixed, for details please see bugtracker.


Please, where can I find a detailed changelog? I'm not able to find it, neither on the bugtracker nor on sourceforge (where it used to be earlier, it is not any more) nor in the software package itself. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hahni (8. Sep. 2009)

*webalizer + awstats*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe das Update durchgeführt. Geklappt hat es wunderbar. Allerdings hatte ich mich gewundert, warum all die letzten Monate gefehlt haben in der Besucherstatistik.

Dann stellte ich fest, dass das "stats"-Verzeichnis eine Weiterleitung auf "webalizer" ist und folglich auch die alten Monatsdaten nicht mehr angezeigt werden.

Meine Frage daher: kann in jeder Webpräsenz das "stats"-Verzeichnis gelöscht werden, wenn der Benutzer stattdessen direkt das "webalizer"-Verzeicnis anwählt?

Die Daten scheinen ja ohnehin nicht mehr aufrufbar zu sein. Oder muss etwas beachtet werden, wenn das "stats"-Verzeichnis "aufgelöst" werden soll?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Feanwulf (10. Sep. 2009)

wie kann ich einstellen, dass Global AWStats verwendet werden soll? Eigentlich möchte ich ja beide Statsitiken fahren - aber AWStats find ich besser!


----------



## Burge (10. Sep. 2009)

Das stellst du für jedes Web einzeln ein.


----------



## Feanwulf (10. Sep. 2009)

Wie gesagt GLOBAL - ich klick jetzt nicht tausend Hostings durch, nur weil Webalizer als Standard von ISPCONFIG definiert ist. Eine Option fehlt, um global die Einstellung zu machen.

Das war auch meine Frage


----------



## Burge (10. Sep. 2009)

update set .... where .....

Das macht es dann gloabl


----------



## Feanwulf (10. Sep. 2009)

Danke Burge - aber ich arbeite schon etliche Jahre an Servern und ISPConfig setze ich auch schon seit ein paar mehr Versionen ein. SQL Datenbanken (sei es mysql oder pgsql habe ich schon von jeher ohne admintools verwaltet)

Deine beiden Beträge waren schlicht und einfach unsinnig und nicht auf meine Anforderung gemünzt.


----------



## Burge (10. Sep. 2009)

Was haben Admintools mit dem beschreibenen query zu tun? Das kannst du ganz fleißig über eine shell absetzten. 

Ergo gibt es derzeit keine andere möglichkeit das global zu setzen so weit ich gesehen habe.


Ps: gibt auch andere leute die berufsbedingt schon seit etlichen Jahren mit Servern und Datenbanken arbeiten


----------

